# What is your perfict rig?



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

If you wanted to get a new or used truck, what would be your ideal setup. Im looking for something a little smaller than this for my next big purchase, but this truck looks very nice. http://www.windycityjaytrucksales.c...id=07335626X1K24K2011J10I04I05JAMQ5961R0&veh=

would definitely get the job done, but it is a little too big to operate without a CDL. This is very close to what Im looking for to add to my fleet. I would love to see what you are considering adding to your fleet. Post pics or possibly links to prices of your ideal rig. hopefully we can see some great deals, and share some awesome plow truck dreams.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

something messed up on the link and it won't copy and paste correctly, but the truck Im referring to is on page 2 at the bottom.It's listed at 45k this is the pic of the beauty

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a 4300 and its the best plowing truck I have ever used. You can see all your work, lots of power, and you don't have to worry about getting over weight tickets. I have mine for sale because I'm buying a new one with a hook lift. You will love plowing in these trucks.



NW Snow Removal;1210764 said:


> something messed up on the link and it won't copy and paste correctly, but the truck Im referring to is on page 2 at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

For what I do, I think a F550 4x4 with an aluminum flatbed dump set up would be the cats ars. I want to spray liquid onto the rock salt next year and a flat bed would give me the room and accessibility for both. The weight rating might be pushing it but we're only talking maybe a 100 gallon tank. The plow would probably be another Fisher Extreme V and maybe wings. Who know's I want to get more into residentials so even a F150 would be fine for those, then I could buy a couple of F150's for the price of an F550.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Brian Young;1210792 said:


> For what I do, I think a F550 4x4 with an aluminum flatbed dump set up would be the cats ars.


Im right there with you. this is my toss up. Im going to ask my local municipality if I can tour their shop and see all the different variations they have. I really like window shopping.  Most of our rigs are 3500s and currently max out with 2 yard spreaders. We only have 2 dump trucks. We really need to get another. Having about 7 tons on a truck is very nice, instead of 3 overfull v-boxes.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldnt want to be doing malls etc with that, just lanes and roads, because of the poor visibility backing up.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1210809 said:


> I wouldnt want to be doing malls etc with that, just lanes and roads, because of the poor visibility backing up.


what would you want? this is a thread where we want to hear about your dream rig. please share.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

1 truck that distributes salt or and with the flick of a switch. pick a mix spreader and one that has a spinner detach so you can fill onsite bins that are low with pails.


----------



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1210809 said:


> I wouldnt want to be doing malls etc with that, just lanes and roads, because of the poor visibility backing up.


that truck will have the same visability as a F550 mason dump but it has larger/better mirrors. thats alot of truck for me, i only do residential. be careful with F550's, myself and friends are all dealing with delaminated fuel tanks for the 2nd time and 6.0L and 6.4L injectors will not survive liek the 7.3L will with low fuel preasure. food for thought, im steering away from fords with my next truck.

my perfect truck for plowing for residentials is a nice 1 ton reg cab 8.5' plow small, great visability. we have a tight loop and can blow out 10 driveways an hour for most of the storm


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I do only residential. Either of these two would work for the task, but I'd like one of each. 

Toolcat with snowblower attachment
F250 ('99+) F250 with Boss 9-2 Vplow and wings

Toolcat would also be used for snow relocation, which would require a dump truck. I'd probably just sub that out rather than handle it internally. That's the setup I'm working toward, the Toolcat with blower and F250 Vplow.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

This depends totally on what I'm plowing. I actually would like a jeep with a plow on about 6 of my little apartment building lots. I have an F350 crew cab short box now, and if I ONLY used it for plowing I'd rather have a regular cab long box.... I only have a couple of lots that would justify a truck like the pic and it'd still be too tight in some areas for it to get the job done.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

OC&D;1210863 said:


> This depends totally on what I'm plowing. I actually would like a jeep with a plow on about 6 of my little apartment building lots. I have an F350 crew cab short box now, and if I ONLY used it for plowing I'd rather have a regular cab long box.... I only have a couple of lots that would justify a truck like the pic and it'd still be too tight in some areas for it to get the job done.


:salute: Thats all good. we have a navigator for sites like you mentioned. He loves it. Site specific equipment is where it is at, and F350 crew cabs are my bread and butter. I love them. I just need to slim up and run 1 truck instead of 3 on certain occasions.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

It's interesting for me to think about now that you've got me thinkin'. 

Currently I'm a 1 man band. I downsized a few years ago, at the biggest, I was running 2 F350's, 1 Ford CF8000, and a skiddie. At this point I have no backup truck. I have only the good graces of my buddies should something happen, so I've been thinking about buying another truck as a backup and putting it to work subbing for maybe 3-5 hours for a buddy of mine if I can find a decent driver. I hate to buy something that's going to sit all year long. My thoughts were an F450 or F550 with a dump box that I could put to work in the summer too, but maybe I should just find a beater pickup in the spring instead. Then again, I could find an old Jeep and hang a plow on that too for probably not a whole lotta dollars, but then again, it'd be a little stressful plowing some of my bigger lots with that.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Check out our 4300's we don't plow with them but they hold a LOT of salt!

www.circlecitysnowandice.com


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't plow much right now ( I'm only 15) but I think for residentials expetially, a 2500HD regular cab short bed gas or diesel with an 8'6" extreme vee would be sweet for driveways...


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1211009 said:


> I don't plow much right now ( I'm only 15) but I think for residentials expetially, a 2500HD regular cab short bed gas or diesel with an 8'6" extreme vee would be sweet for driveways...


I agree 100%. I dont believe that shortbeds are an option but I suppose if someone were to shorten the frame on one and put on a shortbed it would be awesome. I'm happy with a reg cab, 8' bed and a nice 8'6'' Fisher V.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Im very happy plowing with my mason dump. the dual wheels go through anything and the 9' western makes short work of large lots, you just dont have great visibility backing up and the turn radius is large in 4x4. 
since i cant get this truck in most driveways i think itd be awsome to have a western HTS on my 1500 but id probably never do that as an IFS wouldnt be able to handle it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

As far as trucks go......a SRW 1ton reg cab 8ft flat bed w/power plow on front, 16ft ebling on back, & vbox.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

mullis56;1210989 said:


> Check out our 4300's we don't plow with them but they hold a LOT of salt!
> 
> www.circlecitysnowandice.com


very nice equipment. you guys are like triple us. Did you buy your 4300's new or used?


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am pretty happy with my setup, mason dumps with blizzard power plow and spreader for commercials. Changes I will make in the future include 5500 replacing 3500, undertailgate spreader replacing v-box, and aluminum dump replacing the steel dump bed. For residential I run a 2500 reg cab long bed with a hiniker c-plow. Great setup, just needs a spreader, too light in the rear.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

For driveways, i really like my ranger, i just need to put wings on for a lil more width while turning tight. And they will also help when getting near buildings


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I would love to have a new F550 dump for salting and another skid steer with a 10' pusher.
Not that I need them but if is about dreams then I would like to buy every piece of equipment out there LOL.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Lugnut;1211024 said:


> I agree 100%. I dont believe that shortbeds are an option but I suppose if someone were to shorten the frame on one and put on a shortbed it would be awesome. I'm happy with a reg cab, 8' bed and a nice 8'6'' Fisher V.


I dont see why GM can't do it, seems like there would be some demand for it, but I supposed probably not enough to warrent it.


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

GMCHD plower;1211690 said:


> I dont see why GM can't do it, {shortbed} seems like there would be some demand for it, but I supposed probably not enough to warrent it.


Right now, at it's deepest, there is more than 3 feet of snow on the roof--even on sunny side. Everyone in town is looking for people to shovel snow off their roofs because of all the leaks. I'm glad we have a large overhang.

The post XMAS storm was worst storm in 33 years. My theory is the volcano in Iceland caused the massive snow falls--like it did during the last big eruption. Dust blocks sunlight dropping temperatures and seeds precipitation. Also, long range forecasters are calling for increasingly colder weather for the next 20 years and then leveling off at that level of cold following that. So much for global warming.

So, this has been a rough year with lots of snow and ice here in the Northeast. I've had a lot of time to think about what works and what doesn't. Chains are a PITA, but work when nothing else will--I think a set on the front is enough. Chains are the cheap traction solution but I hate them. They slow me down too much putting them on and off. My brother won't use them for that reason. I use them on the dually mason dump's front tires because they work in conditions where maximum traction is needed and they are cheaper than lockers. And the mason dumps dually tires don't offer enough traction. I've been thinking about pulling the inside tire off each side to improve traction in the winter.

Lockers front and back are much less work than putting on chains--I lean towards the Eaton E-lockers. I think the ARB air lockers are too problematic in the cold although I suppose you could custom make better air lines.

It is more money to have two sets of tires and a pain to store them. I gladly accept that expense and issue. My tire of choice is the Altimax Arctic Studded snow tires made by General in 235/85-16's. I had a smaller set of these on a Subaru and I loved them. I would buy some now but they are sold out for the season.

My brother and I work as a team. On this our big double whammy--where two storms combined, we came through OK while everyone else was breaking down--operators were blowing engines, transmissions and breaking plow frames. I saw many singleton operators stuck asking for help when I had no time to help and they were not even trying to dig themselves out.

One reason we had such little damage was that we were a bit stunned at the magnitude of the storm and realized right away that we were not going to get our customers plowed out in time to go to work...we stopped to talk strategy and discuss what we thought would work best and tried different things until we found methods that worked for us. Our route is fairly compact so my brother and I stayed close to each other instead of splitting up, and worked in 4 Low most of the time. Things were so bad that all the successful plow operators were working in teams. Our two trucks got stuck at least 60 times during the storm--I could not count, pulling each other out, sometimes both of us were stuck, our shovels got plenty of use and we broke one of them. Tow straps snapped right away. One long heavy chain saved us.

A route that takes 3 hours for two trucks took 20 hours. There was one driveway where we didn't get stuck--I was too tired to be amazed at the time. It was very bad everywhere--over 24", closer to 27" in places. We were catching snow with the blades fully up driving down streets. We often plowed parts of streets so we could turn around and get up hills. Normally I'd start halfway through a bad storm just to break ground but we were afraid we'd burn up our trucks pushing through the deep snow in the streets so waited for the street plows to come by--building huge berms. My brother in the Mason Dump would break the berms down while I'd go in with the 3/4 ton utility body--our best plow truck, break ground and with a second pass half down get things started and then turn the clean up over to him.

One group of plow operators we saw often had two plow trucks like ours, plus a backhoe to break ground and we were fortunate to follow them on the part of our route where the streets had not been touched. We have a smaller landscape size tractor we used to dig out the Mason Dump once during the storm and used it after the storm to push the snow back farther. So, a full size backhoe is on the list of things to get for next year.

And for me? I learned that while we can get by with what we have, I'd be happier not getting stuck. What we have works great in mild and normal seasons, but was barely adequate with an experienced driver in an extreme storm. My priority for the future is studded snow tires and lockers on the front, and preferably front and rear. It is a hell of a lot of money, but i want the peace of mind. I'd also like to have all the trucks wired for a receiver mounted rear winch. It would be a good idea to have this on at least two trucks. I'd also like a much shorter plow truck. (which is the point of this thread)

CUT DOWN CHEVY REG CAB: I've been toying with the idea of getting a Chevy Duramax Alison Reg cab long bed, k2500 or k3500 SRW and cutting the frame down to put the rear wheel as close as possible to the cab. I'd want to cut about 4' off the length of the truck. Even a short bed would be too long with a plow hanging off the front. I'd put a monster 200 gallon fuel tank on the back for weight and range. It would make a good woods truck and equipment fuel'er. I've always wanted to drive cross country in two days. Such a truck could do it.

For a plow I'd put a big Fisher V-plow on it. I never thought much of V-Plows until this season made me a believer. Extra backup lights of course, perhaps even side lights--protected from branches. A winch on the back. If you get stuck you usually want to go backwards. People put winches on the front to do crazy off road foolishness. A front mounted winch would be in the way of the plow.

One issue I have is wiper blades getting torn off and visibility issues. We carry lots of spare blades. I've thought about putting a scuba tank on it with hoses plumbed to blast mirrors, windshield, and lights with air to help keep them all clear of snow.

Electronics: While a low priority, I'd like to have cameras all around the truck. One on each front tire, one on each side looking backwards showing the rear tires, and a back up alarm of some sort.

Power Windows: I think these are necessary. It is a PITA and time consuming to roll down windows. I often leave my windows down and the heat on full to compensate, just for the increased visibility. But there are always times when you need them up in a hurry, with branches flailing around, or down in a hurry to talk to someone.

Radios: I've been wanting to put radios in all the trucks. My brother is fighting me on this, he says the get in the way if you have to crawl to get out the passenger door. I think I can fit them out of the way. It is too hard to answer the phone when operating a plow. Better to just listen to the other guy and pick up the handset to respond when you have a moment. I'm very familiar with radios. I could set up a voice activated system so no-one would have to key up a mic, but I prefer using a mic. Phones even with Bluetooth headsets just don't seem to work well.

JEEP RUBICON: The other option I'm considering, is a Jeep Wranger--Rubicon, beefed up to carry a heavy plow. I'm partial to diesels, so I'd have to swap in a diesel at some point. I'm not to concerned about things wearing out. Anything can be rebuilt or beefed up. Also we have other machines so a Jeep can be used to clean up after a bigger truck breaks ground.

The advantage to the Rubicon is it comes with front and back lockers. I see that there are plows that don't require ballast weight in the back. I would rip out the rear seat and install a big fuel tank. One nice thing about a fuel tanks is it they easy to empty, it sloshes around iso it give a bit on impact which reduces the impulse of energy in a collision (as in with a snow bank). Properly baffled it would not slosh from side to side impacting street handling. I feel Wrangler is a two seat vehicle. Why have a rear seat. I'd rather have more fuel capacity and a tool box to hold tire chains and tools, and a spare inside the truck behind the passenger seat. The idea is for it to be short a tire on the back, blocks visibility and adds length.

I've read that lift kits are not recommended for Plow Jeeps. That is nonsense. Better to modify the plow frame. In deep snow you have to get the 4x4 off the ground to clear it. Even with our 3/4 tons and 1 tons we were getting high centered by snow. While we could plow a layer off, without a V-plow we could not steer well, and snow built up in front of our plow vehicles and plow frames

SNOW BLOWER: The only other thing that would have worked would have been a massive snow blower, and after researching this, I concluded that only a purpose built snow blower would work in such conditions.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

great thoughts Night sailor. We could never wait til the end of such a big storm like you did, we don't like to take chances pushing that much snow at once. we do everything every 4-6 hours to keep up with massive storms. I really like your idea to shorten a 2500 chevy. I really wish they would put one out like that. We have a navigator with a plow and it does ok on our small banks, and off-alley type lots. The short truck would be awesome for work where you need a tighter turn radius and such a truck could rival a small skid loader, but with its ability to travel would be a great piece of equipment.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Our Highway dept. F-550 I drive is due to be replaced next year. They are looking into a International Terra Star.unfortunately it won't be available in four wheel drive until mid 2011.It will compete with the F-series ford.The TerraStar has a Maxxforce 300HP,allison transmission and no urea for emissions. GVW rating depends on the heavier frame,optional axles. Probably will have a flatbed or utility body combination to carry the sander. Dump body not practical as highway dept. uses it for other purposes in the summer. plowking


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

NW Snow Removal;1220394 said:


> I really like your idea to shorten a 2500 chevy. I really wish they would put one out like that. We have a navigator with a plow and it does ok on our small banks, and off-alley type lots. The short truck would be awesome for work where you need a tighter turn radius and such a truck could rival a small skid loader, but with its ability to travel would be a great piece of equipment.


I saw a skid loader stuffing packed snow into a mason dump today to haul away from a business district. I live in a residential watershed area with only two country stores. We have one blinking light and one stop light--it was a huge deal when that stop light went from blinking to solid 20 years ago--people are still talking about it. Hilly terrain, difficult driveways mostly, a few easy ones. The worst is a four wheel slide, even with the blade down impossible to stop--just hang on a make sure no one is coming first. We need to travel fast in between the clusters of jobs in different areas. We know the roads well. So something slow moving like a landscape tractor really doesn't work except for after the storm clean up--all timed to avoid traffic.

A super short pickup would be perfect but the fabrication is somewhat daunting as I have other bigger projects to take on. I suppose the modifications could be spread out over time. I'd really love to have a four foot pickup bed. I think it can be done in 51", which would leave space for an in-bend tank. 

I teach sailing and boat handling most of the year, and have a 46' sloop that needs a new interior this year, and it had to be done before it gets hot this summer. I don't really have time to get into another project. That's why I'm leaning towards a Rubicon. It would be fun to drive. I'd love a 5 or 6 speed, especially a 6 speed but i know an automatic makes more sense for plowing. Too bad Jeep didn't come out with the diesel gladiator this year. I'd jump on that.

So I have two compromise options, a 3/4 ton Duramax and wait on shortening the bed, or a Rubicon and wait on swapping in a 2.8 ltr VM diesel. Perhaps if next year I can buy something new with everything I want. In any event--a shortened Duramax would be the coolest plow truck imaginable--power, big V-blade capable, and tight turn arounds.


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

I've giving a lot of thought to a perfect plow truck for small parking lots. It would be one of the Cabovers sold by GMC with a cab and a half, a short bed, 4x4, and fitted with a Dmax/Allison combo. It would give you great visibility as you are right on top the plow and have a full glass rear window. I would have a small dump body or a dump flat bed. 
I don't know if the are made by GM or just sold by them but their 4x4 only comes with a standard tranny which would suck for plowing small lots. Just my 2c


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

plowinli;1221761 said:


> I've giving a lot of thought to a perfect plow truck for small parking lots. It would be one of the Cabovers sold by GMC with a cab and a half, a short bed, 4x4, and fitted with a Dmax/Allison combo. It would give you great visibility as you are right on top the plow and have a full glass rear window. I would have a small dump body or a dump flat bed.
> I don't know if the are made by GM or just sold by them but their 4x4 only comes with a standard tranny which would suck for plowing small lots. Just my 2c


Those cab-over's are diesels which I love, but all manual trany's AFAIK. A cab-over would give great visibility forward but would be as hard to turn around as a reg cab long bed. I know one fellow who plowed with a cab-over--he had two. He gave up plowing. I remember he complained to be about repair costs--he mentioned front end work. From what I saw he spent a lot of time ramming snow. I suppose the little engine was not big enough to push well, and high speed ramming was his only solution. The whole truck seems a bit light for heavy work.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

NW Snow Removal;1210760 said:


> If you wanted to get a new or used truck, what would be your ideal setup. Im looking for something a little smaller than this for my next big purchase, but this truck looks very nice. http://www.windycityjaytrucksales.c...id=07335626X1K24K2011J10I04I05JAMQ5961R0&veh=
> 
> would definitely get the job done, but it is a little too big to operate without a CDL. This is very close to what Im looking for to add to my fleet. I would love to see what you are considering adding to your fleet. Post pics or possibly links to prices of your ideal rig. hopefully we can see some great deals, and share some awesome plow truck dreams.


You mentioned that this one is to big without cdl's. A few ppl mention 550's. I don't know if they are rated for more or not, but the gm 5500's seem alot bigger and heavier than the 550's, and smaller that the one you pictured. If not i think they make a 6500 that is under cdl's.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Something like this would be my ideal "fleet" truck, only with an automatic. Isuzu is my preferred choice, but they only make a 4x2. And I like the Isuzu's 109" wheelbase. U-turns *in* your driveway are pretty cool...

*EDIT: They now offer a 6-speed automatic.*


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Snow-Plow-12ft-...779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a57798893


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

I always thought a ford f-350sd with a 7.3 power stroke, Allison trans., straight axle in front, lockers in front and rear, regular cab, short box.... Ford could call it "the plow special".


----------



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine would be a GMC C4500 OR C5500 4X4 reg cab 12' bed with a blizzard power plow and a 10' spreader my crew cab gets around great but its too dang long.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

my truck now, with a cummins.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Kale Lawn;1227707 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Snow-Plow-12ft-...779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a57798893


That's one of Shamrock's tugs--very cool, if you have big lots and big snow...all the time.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I already built mine, a Bronco so its a short wheelbase, 2007 F-350 coil sprung 1 ton axles so it turns even tighter, and a Powerstroke diesel, with an 8' Diamond hanging off the front


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

mwalsh9152;1227946 said:


> I already built mine, a Bronco so its a short wheelbase, 2007 F-350 coil sprung 1 ton axles so it turns even tighter, and a Powerstroke diesel, with an 8' Diamond hanging off the front


Detailed pics please


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont have any pics with the plow yet


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I can only imagine the weird looks you get from other Ford guys...

Very nicely done!


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks, and yeah, people around town are getting used to it, so it doesnt get nearly as many of those looks anymore. I should mention that its straight piped, so before you see it, you hear the turbo screaming, and a pretty loud diesel coming, but then its coming from a Bronco???

Putting a plow on it was an after thought, and it works like a dream. I need to add some ballast still, but it has yet to let me down, other than initial pass' through a lot with 14-16" of heavy wet snow. 

The lot I plow has a large parking area with 4 islands at the very front, and we push straight back. I can pull into the row, turn ninety degrees right and almost scrape the backside of the island, then turn hard left and barely miss the handicap sign at the front of that parking spot, and then push to the back


----------

